# Just All Around Good Hardhittin' Auto



## HighCotton (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm no that familiar with automatic pistols.  I'm interested in getting something as a backup carry while hunting and for occasional target shooting.   If you could choose between 

45
9mm
10mm
......... what else?

Thanks.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Oct 9, 2008)

45, 10MM. They will bring animals down.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 9, 2008)

The 10 mm is a great round , expensive but an awesome round ....


----------



## ATLRoach (Oct 9, 2008)

Nugefan said:


> The 10 mm is a great round , expensive but an awesome round ....



Not really if you reload.

Yes the 10mm with do everything the 357 will do with an increased round count in a semi auto.

Some models in a 10mm are the Glock 20 / 27, Dan Wesson-CZ Autos, Colt Delta Elite, Bren Ten, EAA Witness, S&W 1006/1046/1086 and the 610(Revolver)


----------



## Lead Poison (Oct 9, 2008)

I personally do not believe the 45 ACP is an adequate hunting cartridge, this especially applies to the little 9mm.

I do believe, under the right circumstances, the 10mm could be used.

I believe better choices would be:

1. 44 magnum
2. 45 Long Colt
3. 41 magnum
4. or the really big bores if you can shoot them; 454, 460 & 500 S&W


----------



## EMC-GUN (Oct 9, 2008)

I do agree that the .44 Mag would probably trump any auto choice. On the other hand I do think that the 45 ACP is quite adequate for a Ga whitetail. If many, who revere the 45 ACP as a proven fight stopper, would shoot a 250 lb attacker than why would we not use the same gun and cartridge to kill a 140 lb Ga whitetail? It is about shot placement. I could punch a 230gr HP through the vitals of a whitetail at a reasonable range. And you know what would happen? It would die. If the state of Ga and the biologists and powers that be allow the tiny 22 Hornet to be used then I do not see any problem in using the good old 45. It's a proven killer. I may even use mine this year! I do agree that the 9MM is inadequate.


----------



## stev (Oct 9, 2008)

10mm dan wesson


----------



## ATLRoach (Oct 9, 2008)

Lead Poison said:


> I personally do not believe the 45 ACP is an adequate hunting cartridge, this especially applies to the little 9mm.
> 
> I do believe, under the right circumstances, the 10mm could be used.
> 
> ...



A 10mm in +P form will provide very close to the same power as the 41 mag so I personally believe it will be more than enough to kill a GA Deer or Hog. I have picture to provide that it will do both.


----------



## WTM45 (Oct 9, 2008)

The right bullets and loadings in 9MM perform well, both in penetration and expansion.
What it loses in momentum (lighter bullet weights) it makes up for in velocity.

The 10MM would be the best choice in an auto for tougher critters.


----------



## no clever name (Oct 9, 2008)

EMC-GUN said:


> If many, who revere the 45 ACP as a proven fight stopper, would shoot a 250 lb attacker than why would we not use the same gun and cartridge to kill a 140 lb Ga whitetail? It is about shot placement..



It's about distance, look up the average distance of a firefight with an attacker, you'll be surprised how short it is.  

I've got a glock 20 to carry in the woods just in case I need to make the occasional behind the eye headshot


----------



## EMC-GUN (Oct 9, 2008)

I killed a deer last year at 10 yds with a iron sighted Mosin Nagant. I think I burned it's fur I could have easily popped it through the lungs at that distance with my 1911A1 45 ACP. There are some 45 ACP slugs that expand to almost .750! That will do the job. I also have a Marlin Camp Carbine in the 45 ACP. I have shot it accurately beyond 50 yds. It will hold about 4 inches at 100 yds. It is about a ft. low though


----------



## mr4shootin (Oct 9, 2008)

The way I read the original post he was asking about an "auto pistol" for "backup carry while hunting and target shooting".For that I highly recommend the CZ 75B in 9mm.


----------



## dertiedawg (Oct 9, 2008)

WTM45 said:


> The right bullets and loadings in 9MM perform well, both in penetration and expansion.
> What it loses in momentum (lighter bullet weights) it makes up for in velocity.



I do agree the 9mm is a little light for hunting.  I hunt with a scoped 44mag revolver but use the 9MM for shots too close up to use the scope.  I use 125gr Corbon +P, vel 1250fps and 434 ft/lbs.  One shot in the boiler room will take ANY whitetail down.  These are light, thinned skinned, small boned animals.  There will be some tracking, but it will take them down.  These shots are always CLOSE UP shots.  If I had a larger caliber carry piece, I would use it, but I don't, so my backup is the 9.  When I get my Encore, I will put the scope on it and use the 44mag (without the scope) as a back up for close shots.
Vin


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Oct 10, 2008)

Backup? HHMm well I could carry the GP100 and use the Old Army as backup or vice versa, or I could carry the Old Army and use the Remmy 1858 clone as backup. When I get the permit I'll probably carry a Kahr K9 as two legged critter prevention...


----------



## Cleankill47 (Oct 10, 2008)

As a backup I would say that a .45, or even maybe a 9mm, with some Cor-Bon DPX rounds would be more than enough for a 'finishing' gun when chasing whitetails, hogs, or any other midsize game in GA.

It's all about what's comfortable to you. Get something you can handle, that fits your hand right; get the right ammo for the job, and you'll do fine.

Of course, nothing beats a good-ol' .357 magnum revolver. .38+P's will finish a deer, and some of the cast Magnum loads can easily be used to hunt with all by themselves. Of course, with a backup, you'd want a 3" or 4" barrel, but for a hunting gun, you'd want at least a 6"... Just a thought.


----------



## WTM45 (Oct 10, 2008)

Cleankill47 said:


> ...and some of the cast Magnum loads can easily be used to hunt with all by themselves.



Us handgun hunters know the value of penetration, and how solids and cast slugs give it.

But.......GA requires an EXPANDING bullet for hunting big game!  Don't forget!


----------



## fishndinty (Oct 10, 2008)

A cast lead bullet will expand very nicely, right? I thought cast bullets were perfectly legal for deer hunting.  You can use a plain old lead ball for muzzleloader--this counts as an expanding bullet, and cast bullets for a .357 or .44 also do.


----------



## WTM45 (Oct 10, 2008)

Hard cast is not an expanding bullet, but the DNR probably does not care or know the difference.  But it works fantastically on game.
Penetration is the ultimate goal in handgun hunting.


----------



## whitworth (Oct 15, 2008)

*9mm is too light*

according to an expert, I spoke to, who had eyeball experience.  

Said too many criminal types made it to the hospital, that were shot with 9mm's and traveled with him in the ambulance.


----------



## WTM45 (Oct 15, 2008)

Funny how some think a .357 Magnum 125gr @1300 is much more of a killer than the 9MM 124gr @ 1200.
Must be the fancy name.......

Any service caliber can put you in the ground.  9MM has done its share.


----------



## dertiedawg (Oct 16, 2008)

whitworth said:


> according to an expert, I spoke to, who had eyeball experience.
> 
> Said too many criminal types made it to the hospital, that were shot with 9mm's and traveled with him in the ambulance.


Shoot someone with an arrow and they will make it to the hospital too.  Does that mean that a bow and arrow is inadequate for hunting too.  No, it just means you will have to learn to track your kill.  It is and has always been about shot placement.  The 9mm makes a big enough hole for the animal to bleed out and die without clogging up if placed in the vitals.  I am not talking about a 50 yard shot.  I am talking up to maybe 10 yards, just if you happen to spook something up or get close enough to them that you cant use your scoped handgun.
Vin


----------



## ATLRoach (Oct 16, 2008)

WTM45 said:


> Funny how some think a .357 Magnum 125gr @1300 is much more of a killer than the 9MM 124gr @ 1200.
> Must be the fancy name.......
> 
> Any service caliber can put you in the ground.  9MM has done its share.



Really???

Double Tap shows a 125gr 357 Mag at 1600ft/710ft lbs from a 4" GP100 and the 9mm+p 124gr at 1310fps / 473ft. lbs. from G17. 

That is a substantial difference.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Oct 16, 2008)

ATLRoach said:


> Really???
> 
> Double Tap shows a 125gr 357 Mag at 1600ft/710ft lbs from a 4" GP100 and the 9mm+p 124gr at 1310fps / 473ft. lbs. from G17.
> 
> That is a substantial difference.



I wouldn't be one to stand in front of either, but I'm with Roach. The .357 is obviously a more powerful round, and better suited for hunting as well. You won't catch me in the woods hunting anything with a 9mm, no matter how many +'s you have in front of it.


----------



## WTM45 (Oct 16, 2008)

ATLRoach said:


> Really???
> 
> Double Tap shows a 125gr 357 Mag at 1600ft/710ft lbs from a 4" GP100 and the 9mm+p 124gr at 1310fps / 473ft. lbs. from G17.
> 
> That is a substantial difference.



It would be pretty hard to tell the differences in the results on game of either of the loads mentioned above.  The will both kill effectively.
The .357 loading may or may not deform the bullet more, but BOTH will penetrate well and make pretty similiar wound channels.
When you compare off the shelf common factory loadings for the .357 Magnum and the 9MM, the velocity gap is much closer.  Not everyone uses DT or even knows about their great ammo!
That is also a comparison between the velocity results of an auto and a revolver.  HC wants an auto.

The extra velocity of the .357 Magnum extends its effective range over the 9MM similiar to a .300WM compared to a .30-06.

Good luck finding a .357 Magnum auto that is dependable and accurate.  HC wants a autoloading pistol.

HC, I'm sorry it has come to another caliber war.
Realize the service calibers are pretty much the same in their results.  The .357 Magnum, .41 Magnum and .44 Magnums are a little better from revolvers, and the big boys like the .500, .460 and .454 are the best.

Go with what you can handle, shoot well and hit exactly where you aim.


----------



## WaltL1 (Oct 17, 2008)

mr4shootin said:


> The way I read the original post he was asking about an "auto pistol" for "backup carry while hunting and target shooting".For that I highly recommend the CZ 75B in 9mm.


I agree. Mine has functioned flawlessy and embarassed many a more expensive pistol at the range.. Better choices for hunting but that wasnt the question.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Oct 19, 2008)

Though not my first choice for hangunning deer, the 45 acp will do it IF you limit your range and use the right bullet.
I have used it successfully before on deer and never lost any of the few I used it on.  Better choice, Ruger Blackhawk in 45 Colt (My favorite) 41 mag


----------



## EMC-GUN (Oct 19, 2008)

I shot 2 yesterday at the base of my stand with a single shot Handi. I got 2 of 4. If I had my 1911A1 I could have dusted all 4!


----------



## shop foreman (Oct 21, 2008)

10mm will pretty much do it all in an auto package.


----------



## abrannon (Oct 21, 2008)

In regards to the original post I would choose a 10MM.

You asked what else is available in auto's, her e are some that come to mind.

.40 S&W
.357 Sig
.400 Corbon


My personal favorite for an auto is 10MM.  I have taken many hogs with it.


----------



## nickE10mm (Oct 26, 2008)

HighCotton said:


> I'm no that familiar with automatic pistols.  I'm interested in getting something as a backup carry while hunting and for occasional target shooting.   If you could choose between
> 
> 45
> 9mm
> ...




There is no question.  10mm.  

Just make sure you're using full power loads (read: full tilt boogie) in heavy bullets like 180-230gr and you're golden.  As with any cartridge, make your shots accurate and the 10mm will serve you extremely well, being able to take hogs (yes, even big ones), deer and any other medium sized game.


----------



## rocinante (Oct 28, 2008)

I think in an auto a hot 10mm is as good as it gets. From my research the EAA witness especially with the new round receivers can not handle hot rounds and may crack. Shame too because the price is right.


----------



## nickE10mm (Oct 28, 2008)

rocinante said:


> I think in an auto a hot 10mm is as good as it gets. From my research the EAA witness especially with the new round receivers can not handle hot rounds and may crack. Shame too because the price is right.



Fortunately, any Glock or current production 1911 in 10mm will last just fine under full loads.


----------



## straitshooter (Nov 5, 2008)

just man up and carry a .460, all questions answered with first shot!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Nov 6, 2008)

If money is not so much of an option...a 475 Wildey Magnum with a 10 or 12 inch PIN barrel!!!


----------



## firebouy (Nov 10, 2008)

*45 winchester mag*

Has the power of a 44 mag in automatic pistol.
Just happen to have one for sale or trade  Firebouy


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Nov 11, 2008)

HighCotton said:


> I'm no that familiar with automatic pistols.  I'm interested in getting something as a backup carry while hunting and for occasional target shooting.   If you could choose between
> 
> 45
> 9mm
> ...



10mm is all you need. Kimber is my first option,if you like Glock try the Mod 20.


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 17, 2008)

Unfortunately, someone that needs to ask this question probably can't handle full loads from any adequate cartridge.  Full house 10MM rounds are difficult for novices, usually.


----------



## BrandonJCdude92 (Nov 17, 2008)

Best all around auto handgun is .380 auto, not too much kick, but has got some knock down power


----------



## Buckeye1 (Nov 18, 2008)

*9mm*

9mm did the trick on this big doe...my buddy wounded it with his rifle and while tracking it i looked up and at 20yds there she was...she stood up and i smoked her she ran 50yds...glock 19 9mm throwing hydra-shocks


----------



## nickE10mm (Nov 21, 2008)

I just took a button buck from about 15 yards with my 10mm on Wednesday.  I'll start a new thread detailing it when I get back from being out of town.


----------



## siberian1 (Jan 25, 2009)

If the state of Ga and the biologists and powers that be allow the tiny 22 Hornet to be used then I do not see any problem in using the good old 45. 

The 22 hornet isnt so tiny. 723 ft pounds out of the muzzle. That is over twice the knockdown of your Good ole 45. If you want to deer hunt with a pistol. Get an accurate 357 magnum revolver.  Forget the 10mm..Ammo is too expensive and it can be hard to find.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 25, 2009)

WTM45,

If you want a .357 Magnum in an auto pistol, you can get a Magnum Research Desert Eagle in .357 Magnum, .44 Magnum, or .50AE. They even make smaller versions of it so take a look at their website.

Highcotton, just out of curiosity, if you're not really that experienced or familiar with semi-auto pistols, why do you feel the need to get one for this particular purpose? That said, I normally carry a Glock 21 in .45 ACP, and I wouldn't hesitate to use it on a deer within reasonable range, but I have a 4" barrelled Taurus .357 Mag that I would use the same way and not think twice about it. In all actuality, I would be more comfortable taking a longer shot with the .357..


----------



## HighCotton (Jan 26, 2009)

Cleankill47 said:


> WTM45,
> 
> If you want a .357 Magnum in an auto pistol, you can get a Magnum Research Desert Eagle in .357 Magnum, .44 Magnum, or .50AE. They even make smaller versions of it so take a look at their website.
> 
> _Highcotton, just out of curiosity, if you're not really that experienced or familiar with semi-auto pistols, why do you feel the need to get one for this particular purpose? _That said, I normally carry a Glock 21 in .45 ACP, and I wouldn't hesitate to use it on a deer within reasonable range, but I have a 4" barrelled Taurus .357 Mag that I would use the same way and not think twice about it. In all actuality, I would be more comfortable taking a longer shot with the .357..



How much experience does anyone have when they purchase their first one?  Answer- none.   Gotta start somewhere.


----------



## WTM45 (Jan 26, 2009)

Cleankill47 said:


> WTM45,
> 
> If you want a .357 Magnum in an auto pistol, you can get a Magnum Research Desert Eagle in .357 Magnum, .44 Magnum, or .50AE. They even make smaller versions of it so take a look at their website.



Like I said, good luck finding a .357 Magnum autoloader that is reliable and accurate.
I owned one in 1990, will not make that mistake twice.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jan 26, 2009)

Our first semi auto handgun was the S&W Sigma in 9mm. It ain't anything special and with the DAOish trigger wont be a target competition winner. But we enjoy shooting it just the same. At $310 and a $50 rebate and two extra mags I think it was a bargain. being as it is a bit large for the wife to carry she got herself a Kahr CW9.

If you are looking for something to occasionally hunt with I'd go for something larger than 9mm and with as long a barrel as I could stand. If you just want something to carry as backup and possibly occasionally carry for PD then I would look at the Sigma if it isn't to large for that purpose and if you believe it is then look at a Kahr, I prefer the K9 myself.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 26, 2009)

HighCotton said:


> How much experience does anyone have when they purchase their first one?  Answer- none.   Gotta start somewhere.



I didn't buy my first handun until I had shot one of the same type at the range and liked it, not to mention the month I spent on others I tried and didn't like as much, or the time spent with my uncle, an NRA certified instructor who taught me with several of his handguns and a few drills. Or the qualification I went through to be issued a pistol in the Marines. That's the way it's supposed to be done, just not a whole lot of people believe in showing kids proper handling anymore. Just clearing that up.

And I know a lot of people don't like the Desert Eagle. (I sure don't), but it _is_ an option for what he said he was looking for. I see what you were saying, but it's still available. I think that if I got the conversion available to change my Glock 21 to a 10mm, it would definately be going after a deer as my main gun for once.

Basically, the best idea would be to go to a range and rent a gun that fits your hand well in the caliber you want to try or use. If you like it, get one; and if not, you can always rent another one. As a matter of fact, I'll bet there are people with different types of guns who wouldn't mind going with you for you to try out a few different sizes and styles of handguns. If you're ever in Cobb county, I'd be glad to let you try out my Glock 21 and Taurus .357 Mag revolver. I'm sure I'm not the only one here who would be willing to do it, either.

You take care. I really hope you find what you're looking for in a gun. It'll come to you, just keep an eye out for it.


----------

